# How can I counteract the dryness of cranberry juice?



## Cook4984

I drink 2+ litres of cranberry juice through the day  to counteract water retention I get sometimes. It works a treat  but after a while the back of my throat gets really dry producing a puckering feeling  and my stomach feels the same way.

What could I drink to rehydrate the pores or whatever :P. 

 So any scieny theory behind what causes the cranberries to cause that  puckering feeling and thus what I could have in the opposite direction  which would hydrate them again?

I tried eating cranberry pills instead but they didnt work to any kind of noticeable degree.

I dont like drinking sugary things due to tooth erosion so Id like something with as little sugar as possible.

I dont care about what it tastes like since it is medicinal not for pleasure  so long as it does what I want it to.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Water!  Nothing is better than water.  Watch your salt intake as makes the body retain water.  Eat vegetables that are high in water, celery is great as are cucumbers.  I'm far from being a doctor, so I would suggest contacting the advice nurse at your doctor's office.  I had my physicians assistance provide me with a daily menu plan two years ago and it is wonderful.  Easy to follow and have never felt better.  Good luck!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cranberry juice is high in acid, so that's probably irritating your throat and stomach. Acid also erodes tooth enamel. If you're feeling dehydrated, you're probably getting too much of the diuretic effect you're looking for. As FoodieFanatic said, drink more water and, I would add, less cranberry juice.

Water retention usually has an underlying cause. If you haven't already, I'd suggest seeing your doctor to find out what is causing your problem.


----------



## Cheryl J

Bottled cranberry juice contains sodium, so if you're drinking 2+ liters a day you're getting a good amount of sodium.  For hydration and less water retention, as others have said, you're better off replacing the cranberry juice with water.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm wondering where you got your information about the juice counteracting dehydration?
I know it works well for urinary tract problems though.

You're drinking a huge daily amount, and instead of trying to find a way to counteract your problem, logic would tell you to cut way back and drink water.


----------



## Cook4984

It is a well known diuretic. 

Anyway Im gonna try other things for the water retention since I dont want my teeth to rot and would prefer not that sour stuff if theres better alternative. 

I know why I have water retention its because of a medication I take 

Ive been advised to try celery/seeds, fennel/seeds, cabbage,  and stuff like that. Alot better overall I think and easier to digest the seeds anyhow.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Bananas are a good source of potassium that help would help.  I eat cabbage everyday, it was part of the food plan my doctor's office gave me.  Love it!  I shred it, chop it up, mix it with salad greens and sometimes just eat a leaf by itself.  Elevating your legs helps and not crossing your legs helps.  I lay on the floor and put my legs up against the wall for a couple minutes in the morning and then afternoon.  It does feel amazing.  But most of all, again, see your doctor for advice that works for you.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cook4984 said:


> I know why I have water retention its because of a medication I take
> 
> Ive been advised to try celery/seeds, fennel/seeds, cabbage,  and stuff like that. Alot better overall I think and easier to digest the seeds anyhow.



Where are you getting that information? Seeds are indigestible - they're not broken down by the body at all. 

I suggest you talk to your doctor. He or she may be able to adjust your medication to reduce the water retention.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I agree with you, GG. Seeds do not digest so wonder who is giving this advice. I wish you the best Cook in finding a remedy that works for you.


----------



## Andy M.

Of course, consult your doctor.  Self-medication is never a good idea.  He may prescribe a basic diuretic for your fluid retention.  It's a common approach.


----------



## 95Austin12

My wise advice is you should go to the doctor at least for peace of your mind.


----------

